# Timing chains



## Colinkelly (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi I have had my TT V6 about a year only 72000 miles but timing chains need doing can anyone recommend a garage in Essex where I can get this done and any idea on cost please 
Colin


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Colin, Welcome to the TTF.
£2000 & Is Dartford too far away?
4 rings are well recommended on here.
http://4rings.co.uk/
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

